# Tonnellerie Mercier barrels



## PRESQUEISLEWINE (May 12, 2012)

​PLEASEJOIN US FOR A *FREE INFORMATIONAL*SESSION FOR *CELLAR MASTERS*​​​​
​Tuesday, May 22nd1:30pm​​
​Isle House atPresque Isle Wine Cellars​​
​9488 West MainRoad, North East, PA​​
​Presented by YannBordier from Tonnellerie Mercier Barrels ​​

​Complimentary buffet lunch prepared by our *in-house caterer* will be servedat noon.​​
​Bring a bottle of your wine to share.​​
​Hosted by PresqueIsle Wine Cellars​
​Please register bycalling 814-725-1314, 800-488-7492, [email protected], [email protected]​​







AttentionWinery Owner/Winemaker

PresqueIsle Wine Cellars is pleased to announce that we are now the sole east coastdistributer of premium Tonnellerie Mercier barrels and oak chips. Establishedin 1960 and a small family run enterprise like PIWC, Mercier creates barrelsadhering to the highest standards of quality and workmanship from woodselection through production. Mercier barrels are crafted to subtly support andenhance rather than overpower the regional and varietal characteristics of yourwines, respecting your "terroir" and your vines. The Mercierstyle is quality, elegance, and finesse in a price competitive product and forthese reasons we are excited to represent Mercier.

Please*visit our website* to learnmore about our Mercier barrels,*pricing*,and the "Mercier Advantage" . We hope to see you at the IsleHouse and to be your supplier of high quality Tonnellerie Mercierbarrels. We are happy to work with any new start up or existing winerythat is in need of barrels or oak alternatives.

Please contactus to discuss any questions or interests you may have in Tonnellerie Mercierbarrels or alternatives. We look forward to providing you with all thenecessary equipment to craft the finest wines possible.


----------

